# Today I hate snowboarders!



## Donutz

There's been some concern that we've been unfairly picking on skiers, that snowboarders are no angels either. OK, so let's play fair and have at the snowboarders.

I'll start with the low-hanging fruit:

I hate snowboarders who line up right across the top of the run and sit down to strap in. Especially at the top of Lodge chair where the two chutes into Chuck's are fairly narrow.

(Hint: complaints like "I hate how snowboarders are so good looking" are not acceptable  )


----------



## aiidoneus

I hate snowboarders that barely survive flat basing it down a blue run and think they are epic.


----------



## herzogone

I hate getting snaked on a jump at the last minute despite calling my drop.

I also hate those who chuck iceballs at strangers and mock people from the lifts.


----------



## ThunderChunky

The idiots in the pakr who sit at a feature and block everyone else from hitting it. Then get pissed when you go in front of them.


----------



## mtl20

i'm a snowboarder and i love myself


----------



## Toecutter

I'm going to try to not hate anyone today. It's bad juju.


----------



## onefutui2e

i dunno how other people feel about this, but...

snowboarders should definitely stick to the side of the trail if they're sitting down, but sometimes it irks me how they park themselves just past a lip or in front of an exit out of the glades. i mean, if you see tracks in the snow then it's probably not a good place to stop, right?

i was going through some glades and decided to leaveit after some time. so i spotted a good opening and proceeded to head out. just as i'm about to leave the trees and get into the opening a snowboarder just stops right in front of it. i sighed to myself, thought, "oh well" and slammed into her. it was a good thing i slowed down significantly at that point. i felt kind of bad because she was on a rental so she probably didn't know better but it was still annoying.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I hate snowboarders because they ride a piece of wood down a hill covered in frozen water and think it's cool. How fucking weak is that?


----------



## designfemme

onefutui2e said:


> i dunno how other people feel about this, but...
> 
> snowboarders should definitely stick to the side of the trail if they're sitting down, but sometimes it irks me how they park themselves just past a lip or in front of an exit out of the glades. i mean, if you see tracks in the snow then it's probably not a good place to stop, right?


This is actually a good thing to bring up. When I first started out, I was guilty of this. Had no clue. Now I am more mindful of where I stop on the side (and starting to see the appeal of those parts…someday, that will be me playing around there :thumbsup


----------



## mc_gutierrez18

not gonna hate on snowboarders coz its a snowboarding forum. All my hate is on skiers!! grrrrr...just kidding, i hate/love both equally. its just the idiots that make it look bad on whatever gear they're strapping on.


----------



## tlake2568

I hate the Father Skiers that dont know a thing about snowboarding, but try to instruct his snowboarding son on how to "pizza" on a snowboard.


----------



## mjd

a few that come to mind:

smacking the shit out of their boards over and over and over in the lift line. "dude, your fucking binding is going to go flying off before that tiny piece of ice does."

blazing up in front of little kids.

running their mouths all gangsta like they grew up on the west side of baltimore while rocking $900 of burton product.

shaun white anything.

pov pole mounts- ppl look retarded filming themselves with these things.


----------



## sabatoa

mjd said:


> a few that come to mind:
> 
> smacking the shit out of their boards over and over and over in the lift line. "dude, your fucking binding is going to go flying off before that tiny piece of ice does."


I can't stand the board slappers. It's snow dumbass, you're about to get some more on it as soon as you head down the hill.


----------



## BoredPanda

mjd said:


> pov pole mounts- ppl look retarded filming themselves with these things.


I've done that before  but only for a run to use like 5 secs of it for an edit :thumbsup:?


----------



## djsaad1

I hate it when snowboards don't get enough speed to make it through a cat walk and get in the way of others while unstrapping instead of getting the hell out of the way so everyone else can make it across.

BTW I hate it just as much when a skier takes up all the catwalk because they are turning side to side. Why are you turning on a flat?


----------



## seant46

mjd said:


> a few that come to mind:
> 
> smacking the shit out of their boards over and over and over in the lift line. "dude, your fucking binding is going to go flying off before that tiny piece of ice does."
> 
> blazing up in front of little kids.
> 
> running their mouths all gangsta like they grew up on the west side of baltimore while rocking $900 of burton product.
> 
> shaun white anything.
> 
> pov pole mounts- ppl look retarded filming themselves with these things.


If drinking alcohol in front of little kids is alright whats the difference with blazing??? sorry this bugs me had to point it out.

I dislike boarders who think doing extreme tricks is the only thing that makes you a good rider. A lot of these types of kids just huck their tricks with no style.


----------



## ThunderChunky

And to complete the trilogy...Today I hate people. :laugh:......For real though. The longer I drive the angrier I get.


----------



## Toecutter

seant46 said:


> If drinking alcohol in front of little kids is alright whats the difference with blazing??? sorry this bugs me had to point it out.


One is illegal and the other is not? If/when it's okay to break the law is a tough concept for a 6 year-old. You just kind of hope they don't notice that the smoke smells funny or that they used a fancy pipe.


----------



## grafta

onefutui2e said:


> snowboarders should definitely stick to the side of the trail if they're sitting down,


there is no solution to this, the sides are often where the hits are. don't stop there either. people will always stop where ever they please. stopping riding hills with people is the only solution to all of this :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta

Toecutter said:


> One is illegal and the other is not? If/when it's okay to break the law is a tough concept for a 6 year-old. You just kind of hope they don't notice that the smoke smells funny or that they used a fancy pipe.


both are illegal on any resort aren't they?


----------



## Toecutter

grafta said:


> both are illegal on any resort aren't they?


No. Our resort sells beer and mixed drinks.


----------



## ThunderChunky

There were two douchebags at Holiday Valley the other day that were shotgunning bottles of beer and then throwing them at the lift poles. I seriously wnated to beat thier ass. Then the idiot got off the lift and fell immediately and stopped the lift. Those are the only kind of people I spray....along with those who think it's ok to keep hitting me in the lift line.


----------



## grafta

Snowolf said:


> Nope. we have out door beer gardens and people drink a beer on the lift all of the time. Our only "no-no" is glass. Keep the beer in a can. Flasks are totally okay too.


Really? Cool. I see signs saying no alcohol most places here, just assumed public place = no liquor. Canada this is so yeah, obviously different places etc.

People do both things here, and not to secretively either but I know what the law says. It's just not enforced :thumbsup:

The glass thing is definitely a good idea. Broken glass is the last thing you need to fall into!


----------



## seant46

Toecutter said:


> One is illegal and the other is not? If/when it's okay to break the law is a tough concept for a 6 year-old. You just kind of hope they don't notice that the smoke smells funny or that they used a fancy pipe.


Fair enough. I strongly don't think people should need to hide it because of unjust laws though. The kid won't be scarred for life, just need some proper parenting and they're all good.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Toecutter said:


> One is illegal and the other is not? If/when it's okay to break the law is a tough concept for a 6 year-old. You just kind of hope they don't notice that the smoke smells funny or that they used a fancy pipe.


How is a little kid going to know it's illegal or feel "violated" in a way which requires understanding what happened within context of a (dying) taboo society has constructed around cannabis? It's a situation where not only are they too young to understand why breaking the law might be a matter of grey but they are too young to even be aware of the law or the traditional perception of cannabis at all.


----------



## mjd

seant46 said:


> Fair enough. I strongly don't think people should need to hide it because of unjust laws though. The kid won't be scarred for life, just need some proper parenting and they're all good.


if it feels wrong it probably is. it has more to do with them being close enough to breathe it in.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

mjd said:


> if it feels wrong it probably is. it has more to do with them being close enough to breathe it in.


This is true but I think it just go back to being a courteous person in general. Don't rip a bowl and blow it in in their face, don't take a drag off a cig and blow it in their face, don't bump people's equipment and if you do on accident, apologize, don't throw snowballs at total strangers etc.


----------



## RJRJRJ

I hate it when people go on the beginner runs and then keep complaining that too many people dont know what theyre doing.


----------



## seant46

CheeseForSteeze said:


> This is true but I think it just go back to being a courteous person in general. Don't rip a bowl and blow it in in their face, don't take a drag off a cig and blow it in their face, don't bump people's equipment and if you do on accident, apologize, don't throw snowballs at total strangers etc.


thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## 566487

How do you guys feel about 420 on the lift? I'd prefer to find a place a little more secluded but some mountains don't have many options. Is this frowned upon? I wait until I'm the only one on the chair and try to wait until there's nobody behind me for atleast a few chairs.


----------



## seant46

appage said:


> How do you guys feel about 420 on the lift? I'd prefer to find a place a little more secluded but some mountains don't have many options. Is this frowned upon? I wait until I'm the only one on the chair and try to wait until there's nobody behind me for atleast a few chairs.


I would say if the people you are on the lift with are ok with, go for it. You're doing nothing morally wrong who cares if old man smith on the chair behind you has a problem with it.


----------



## ThunderChunky

The only thing about smoking is that it smells soooo bad and covers a wide area. Other than that I could care less.


----------



## sm0ke

tlake2568 said:


> I hate the Father Skiers that dont know a thing about snowboarding, but try to instruct his snowboarding son on how to "pizza" on a snowboard.


holy shit! this right here! ive had this happen to me on a number of occasions, ive gotten all around riding AND park lessons from someone who has never even stepped on a board...EVER! then he'll go on to brag about what an amazing skier he is, yet no one has ever seen him do a full run :laugh:


----------



## Whoracle

seant46 said:


> I would say if the people you are on the lift with are ok with, go for it. You're doing nothing morally wrong who cares if old man smith on the chair behind you has a problem with it.


my friends and i were passing a piece on a 6 person lift from one side to the other, the middle two guys were probably 50-60 and they just handed it off to my friends. We never hit it around young children, that is just disrespectful in my opinion.


----------



## Toecutter

ThunderChunky said:


> The only thing about smoking is that it smells soooo bad and covers a wide area. Other than that I could care less.


I don't partake in either but I think pot smoke smells good in a sickly-sweet acrid way, so I don't mind catching a whiff on the lift, but tobacco just smells nasty.


----------



## 566487

seant46 said:


> I would say if the people you are on the lift with are ok with, go for it. You're doing nothing morally wrong who cares if old man smith on the chair behind you has a problem with it.


I make sure its kids behind me and not old folks or families. I was more worried about what the resort workers would think, I'm on the east coast where they are a little more uptight than out west. I know people do it all the time, was just trying to find out how discreet i really need to be and if there was some sort of etiquette that i should be following.


----------



## Toecutter

I can't recall if I read it on this forum or another, but one of the posters was telling of how the guy on the chair lift next to him started smoking a joint without asking first…so he whipped out his badge! He said the other guy pretty much peed in his pants! Too funny.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Toecutter said:


> I don't partake in either but I think pot smoke smells good in a sickly-sweet acrid way, so I don't mind catching a whiff on the lift, but tobacco just smells nasty.


You're the only person I know that likes it that doesn't actually do it. I hate it. Main reason I don't do it. Stanks your clothes up.


----------



## Toecutter

ThunderChunky said:


> You're the only person I know that likes it that doesn't actually do it. I hate it. Main reason I don't do it. Stanks your clothes up.


I'm not saying I like to bathe in the smoke or anything, but I don't mind catching a little whiff. It's the acrid scent that I like, but I don't want to get high. I'm sure that if I were surrounded by a cloud of smoke I wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

it angers me to the core when i see beginning boarders riding only on their heel edge doing the zipper line down the hill, going goofy, regular, goofy, regular...FUCKING DO IT RIGHT!!!! it almost makes me want to stop and show them how to ride.


----------



## MarshallV82

grafta said:


> there is no solution to this, the sides are often where the hits are. don't stop there either. people will always stop where ever they please. stopping riding hills with people is the only solution to all of this :thumbsup:


This.. the deepest snow and best lips are on the edge too, that's where I usually ride in resorts.. 

Just don't f**king stop, I can see if your at a trail merge, and you stop near the sign or completely out of the way to wait for slow friends (not infront of good lips/drops/features)

I don't work out at all and I'm 30 years old.. I don't need to rest, why do you 14 year olds? smh..


----------



## newguy36

Groups of boarders/skiers that sit together in the middle of a run and chat. The last time I went snowboarding there was a group of 10-20 teenagers that would ride for a couple hundred feet...stop and chat for 10 mins get up then ride for another couple hundred feet. Also, if you weren't paying attention to them they would throw shit at you. I prob would of blown a gasket if they actually hit me with an ice ball.


----------



## Bones

ThunderChunky said:


> And to complete the trilogy...Today I hate people. :laugh:......For real though.


+1

I hate people...especially in crowds. Snowboarders, skiers, in the lift lines, at the mall, at the gym, on the freeway or just walking on the sidewalk. When there's more than 3 people together, then I guarantee at least one of them has no clue what's going on around them.

My pet peeve on the hill is merging 2 lines together at the lift. The lines merge by alternating groups! There's nothing overly fascinating to do while shuffling forward, pay attention when you get to the front! Why do you have no clue whether or not it is your turn to merge? If the people ahead of you just went, then it's not your turn. Don't give me a dirty look or a snarky remark when I shoulder by you....Pay Attention!


----------



## RJRJRJ

Bones said:


> +1
> 
> I hate people...especially in crowds. Snowboarders, skiers, in the lift lines, at the mall, at the gym, on the freeway or just walking on the sidewalk. When there's more than 3 people together, then I guarantee at least one of them has no clue what's going on around them.
> 
> *My pet peeve on the hill is merging 2 lines together at the lift. The lines merge by alternating groups! There's nothing overly fascinating to do while shuffling forward, pay attention when you get to the front! Why do you have no clue whether or not it is your turn to merge? If the people ahead of you just went, then it's not your turn. Don't give me a dirty look or a snarky remark when I shoulder by you....Pay Attention!*


I hate it when people from the other lines block the singles line. A spot is free on the lift but nobody can get there fast enough because some jerk off wants to camp out.


----------



## Bones

RJRJRJ said:


> I hate it when people from the other lines block the singles line.


One day I was riding by myself, hitting the singles line and chatting with people on the lift. All of them were saying "oh yeah, we normally just hit the singles line..so much faster....yadda, yadda" 

And yet, 2 runs later, I see the same people blocking that line, completely oblivious to what's going on around them, bitching about the wait times as chair after chair goes up with an empty spot on it.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2

I hate snowboarders that are too scared to try the park. It just annoys me seeing peoples pathetic attempts at barely grazing the beginning of a ride-on flat box... like really.


----------



## Bayoh

I hate boarders who charge straight down narrow greens/blues with crowds. Seen way too many close calls... Fucking slow down or go to less populated runs. 

Most people on greens/blues aren't gonna be looking up the mountain when they traverse.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> I hate snowboarders that are too scared to try the park. It just annoys me seeing peoples pathetic attempts at barely grazing the beginning of a ride-on flat box... like really.


ok now that is one of the most ignorant things i have heard in a long time. not everyone is at the same level, you are bitching because a new boarder to the park is a little sketched out about leaving the nice predictable snow to ride onto this metal, foreign object that they probably have no idea how it is going to react and feel like, and has a VERY high potential to cause injury and pain. The park is a totally new, different and scary element of riding that takes a whole new skill set and mind set. Not everyone can be as fearless and amazing at snowboarding as you. A lot of people just dont have the hard charging attitude it takes to go ride park. Why dont you imagine yourself in their shoes for a second and give people some slack if they are starting off slower. Just getting into the park and attempting a feature is the first step, and a huge one at that. Just getting onto it and grazing it and feeling the jib beneath them could be a major victory for them and it could make their day and give them a boost of confidence knowing they actually hit it and didnt get hurt. Dont shoot those people down, as long as they are having fun thats what is important.


----------



## cjcameron11

seant46 said:


> Fair enough. I strongly don't think people should need to hide it because of unjust laws though. The kid won't be scarred for life, just need some proper parenting and they're all good.


Im sorry man i don't wanna start shit but if you seriously think its ok to expose kids (I'm talking 12 and under right now) to dudes smoking weed right in front of them then you need your head checked. Im not saying kids will be innocent or that they will never experiment but why would you think its ok to expose a child to that sort of shit? especially one that is NOT your child....

Im all for guys doing what they want and its your choice so don't think i am being a prude but seriously thinking its ok to expose a kid to drugs because you need to get a buzz is fucking retarded.

Edit: just read some following comments and glad to see most people agree that its right to keep it on the dl round kids.


----------



## mjd

tlake2568 said:


> I hate the Father Skiers that dont know a thing about snowboarding, but try to instruct his snowboarding son on how to "pizza" on a snowboard.


here ya go.


----------



## Bretfred

"Okay, you see what he did? He french fried when he should have pizza.French fry when you pizza, you're gonna have a bad time!"


----------



## Toecutter

mjd said:


> here ya go.


LMAO!!! "DO A PIZZA!!!"


----------



## bronzzhorse

I notice a lot of guys on here keep mentioning "passing a bowl" or a joints.... Personally, I find it easier for all of the "tokers" in the group I ride with to carry the old classic Dug-outs with the One hitters in them...THESE...That way everyone can pretty much hit it at their leisure, get buzzed at their own "rate" and still be PLENTY on the DL. You can sneak a toke or two off of one of these pretty much anywhere (just hold the smoke till there's none to smell)..So what if you have to light it a couple times? You do with a bowl too, BUT cigarettes normally go out on a lift too (at least for me, they do), and have to be re-lit, and these _look_ like cigarettes, so it doesn't even look _slightly_ conspicuous, as crouching and covering up to hit a regular bowl does)...... plus it doesnt waste as much green...Just my 2cents

EDIT: I live in the East,(Tennessee)and 420 is NOT very well received in most "public" areas, so we have gotten REAL good at keeping it on the DL at the slopes. I might not worry about it so much out west, where it is a little more well received.


----------



## seant46

cjcameron11 said:


> Im sorry man i don't wanna start shit but if you seriously think its ok to expose kids (I'm talking 12 and under right now) to dudes smoking weed right in front of them then you need your head checked. Im not saying kids will be innocent or that they will never experiment but why would you think its ok to expose a child to that sort of shit? especially one that is NOT your child....
> 
> Im all for guys doing what they want and its your choice so don't think i am being a prude but seriously thinking its ok to expose a kid to drugs because you need to get a buzz is fucking retarded.
> 
> Edit: just read some following comments and glad to see most people agree that its right to keep it on the dl round kids.


I would never smoke where a child would be inhaling it and this has never happened to me. Society has the most fucked up perception on drugs its not my fault... Sure loading up on prescription pills is okay to teach your children but some much less harmful marijuana? oh no the humanity!!!










ignorance


----------



## Toecutter

seant46 said:


> Sure loading up on prescription pills is okay to teach your children


I don't know if anyone thinks it's a good lesson to teach kids to load up on prescription pills.


----------



## seant46

Toecutter said:


> I don't know if anyone thinks it's a good lesson to teach kids to load up on prescription pills.


Yet that is the example being shown by many many people........ Overweight? take some pills instead of dieting and exercise..
My own mom suggested pills for my mild ADD which is manageable without


----------



## Nefarious

Toecutter said:


> I don't know if anyone thinks it's a good lesson to teach kids to load up on prescription pills.


I wish it weren't this way. I was "diagnosed" with ADHD at the ripe age of 6. I was on Ritalin for 8 years, concerta for 6 months (rage blackouts started becoming normal) and I was on strattera for a few years until it was put on the black label list (depression/suicide watch). 

Ever since I've been completely free and clear (~10 years) and I find myself able to cope better than ever. I think the medical industry and doctors in general are way to apt to throw a prescription at people because it's not "professional" to say, "Deal with it, you're not going to die."

/end rant


----------



## Toecutter

seant46 said:


> Yet that is the example being shown by many many people........ Overweight? take some pills instead of dieting and exercise..
> My own mom suggested pills for my mild ADD which is manageable without


I think that overall the promotion of diet and exercise still outweighs the promotion of diet pills though, so maybe that's not the best example, but I agree that pharmaceutical "solutions" aren't always the best idea.


----------



## seant46

Toecutter said:


> I think that overall the promotion of diet and exercise still outweighs the promotion of diet pills though, so maybe that's not the best example, but I agree that pharmaceutical "solutions" aren't always the best idea.


Yeah not the best example but I think the point is still valid.


----------



## zealandblack

bronzzhorse said:


> I notice a lot of guys on here keep mentioning "passing a bowl" or a joints.... Personally, I find it easier for all of the "tokers" in the group I ride with to carry the old classic Dug-outs with the One hitters in them...THESE...


Totally agree. I used to rock one of these back in college. Def my favorite way to smoke on the slopes. 
And back to the topic at hand, the boarders I can't stand are the same idiots as the skiers I can't stand: those doing stupid and inconsiderate shit, esp in the park. Snaking someone's drop, standing in the landing to a feature, not dropping in with enough speed and just barely making it to the top of the kicker then stopping, etc. Doesn't matter if they're boarders or skiers, there's an abundance of stupidity on the slopes.


----------



## artemis

I use a mini-vaporizer that runs off batteries, when on the mountain. No dealing with lighters, smoke, or loose material in a bowl. Very stealthy and very easy to use.


----------



## Extremo

I hate snowboarders that come up to jump the airbag for the first time and are instantly professionals who need to teach everyone how to do be in the x games. It's a fucking AIRBAG!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

artemis said:


> I use a mini-vaporizer that runs off batteries, when on the mountain. No dealing with lighters, smoke, or loose material in a bowl. Very stealthy and very easy to use.


Pre rolled spliffs for my chairlift time. I mostly smoke when I'm alone on the chair...or check who am I with, ask, then lit.


----------



## neni

I mildly hate those super-cool ones, first time in the resort, immediately looking for the black, not able to do one turn, scratch down on the backside edge, ruining the slope. 

I furiously hate (mostly the same) super-cool ones littering empty bottles and cigarette butts on the chairlift. This will be an alpine pasture in the summer you stupid punk! :angry:


----------



## stickz

Toecutter said:


> One is illegal and the other is not? If/when it's okay to break the law is a tough concept for a 6 year-old. You just kind of hope they don't notice that the smoke smells funny or that they used a fancy pipe.


It's legal in my state. Just as legal as drinking in public is. So since weed is legal I feel like I can light up just like the the cig smokers do. Which smells way worse BTW....


----------



## stickz

KIRKRIDER said:


> Pre rolled spliffs for my chairlift time. I mostly smoke when I'm alone on the chair...or check who am I with, ask, then lit.


Your suppose to ask, oops.. I only don't ask if its a skier.


----------



## stickz

cjcameron11 said:


> Im sorry man i don't wanna start shit but if you seriously think its ok to expose kids (I'm talking 12 and under right now) to dudes smoking weed right in front of them then you need your head checked. Im not saying kids will be innocent or that they will never experiment but why would you think its ok to expose a child to that sort of shit? especially one that is NOT your child....
> 
> Im all for guys doing what they want and its your choice so don't think i am being a prude but seriously thinking its ok to expose a kid to drugs because you need to get a buzz is fucking retarded.
> 
> Edit: just read some following comments and glad to see most people agree that its right to keep it on the dl round kids.


What's the difference between this and cigs. Oh wait cigs kill 400,000 people in the US a yr. weed kills oh yeah ZERO. What example are we setting again. And if you use that weed is a gateway drug just don't even type it. Such a terribly wrong rebuttal.


----------



## Joe77

I hate myself.


----------



## Deacon

stickz said:


> What's the difference between this and cigs. Oh wait cigs kill 400,000 people in the US a yr. weed kills oh yeah ZERO. What example are we setting again. And if you use that weed is a gateway drug just don't even type it. Such a terribly wrong rebuttal.


Yeah, it's not ok to smoke cigs around kids either. Pretty sure nobody thinks that's ok.


----------



## JeffreyCH

artemis said:


> I use a mini-vaporizer that runs off batteries, when on the mountain. No dealing with lighters, smoke, or loose material in a bowl. Very stealthy and very easy to use.


Winner!! I have one that looks like a asma inhaler, totally on the DL  



neni said:


> I furiously hate (mostly the same) super-cool ones littering empty bottles and cigarette butts on the chairlift. This will be an alpine pasture in the summer you stupid punk! :angry:


I used to smoke reg. cigarettes, and hate this as well. I've seen asshats standing next to the fucking ashtray and drop their butts on the ground.


----------



## Board Gadget

Today I hate snowboarders because I am one and a month ago a skier ran in to me and dislocated my finger.


----------



## stickz

The Deacon said:


> Yeah, it's not ok to smoke cigs around kids either. Pretty sure nobody thinks that's ok.


Really I see people smoking cigs on front of kids all the time. Especially smokers with kids. Maybe wa is just fucked up


----------



## stickz

I hate snowboarders until Friday because they get to ride and I don't...


----------



## CassMT

3 or 4 guys here:

one-piece-suit-trenching-eurocarving- Peter Bauer -wannabes

laydown turn showboating under chair 1 all f--king day

on a full on pow day no less

they seem to be going fast, but when you get behind one? fuuuuuuk

not hate exactly, i feel bad for them

no...its hate, lol


----------



## t21

mentioned before, BOARD SLAPPING at the lift lines. friends would try to slap their boards as loud as they can thinking its cool:angry: its' not cool and very fu#*^! annoying!!


----------



## MrKrinkle

Edibles on the mountain = problem solved... all the bake none of the drama...

and I hate the overpriced sub par food & drinks at resorts...


----------



## Leo

t21 said:


> mentioned before, BOARD SLAPPING at the lift lines. friends would try to slap their boards as loud as they can thinking its cool:angry: its' not cool and very fu#*^! annoying!!


I used to do this, but it was to get snow off my board so I don't slip on it. It was short lived because I very quickly learned that simply putting it on edge and giving it a couple very light taps does a MUCH better job. 

Slapping it around often puts the snow right back on your board and yea, it's obnoxious.


----------



## snowklinger

*I hate snowboarders because they are all better than me except Jetfalcon who sucks*



Leo said:


> I used to do this, but it was to get snow off my board so I don't slip on it. It was short lived because I very quickly learned that simply putting it on edge and giving it a couple very light taps does a MUCH better job.
> 
> Slapping it around often puts the snow right back on your board and yea, it's obnoxious.


I slap as needed with no regard to coolness. If a heavy slap or two is required, such is given (I don't need 15 extra lbs of snow yanking on my old ass ligaments up the chair in the wind with a sail attached to my boot).

Slap happy? Now that is just punishable.


----------



## Joe77

I just wipe and flick it off with my hands before and after i get strapped since I'm bent over already anyway. I'm all ready to go.


----------



## CassMT

i slap as needed when strapping in, purely functional...never in the liftline

speaking of liftline...can't stand poeple crowding my shit in line, pole scratching my topsheet, generally: touching me at all, for any reason, Haha...boarders and skiers equally culpable in this


----------



## EastCoastChris

I noticed this on Sunday more than once...
If you are waiting for someone...why are you IN the lift line? I always see couples or friends skiing together and two of them will be close to the front of the lift line. Yet not moving forwards as chairs go up. I'll finally say something like...hey, you gonna go up and they'll say "oh no we're waiting for someone." If its me..its ok. I can usually squirrel around them. But if a group of 4 are behind them...they gotta maneuver around the goofballs waiting. People start knocking equipment. The ooofs, aaaarghs and sorries come out in a torrent. 

How hard is it to wait on the other side of the lift line ropes? Or go up and wait at the top of the chair...


----------



## neni

Don't you too feel like a sheep somtimes while queueing in the mass of strangers for the funicular, being pushed around, board tips in the neck, bagpacks in the face...? It's such an embarrasing contrast to the sensation of freedom on the run... :blink:


----------



## Banjo

neni said:


> Don't you too feel like a sheep somtimes while queueing in the mass of strangers for the funicular, being pushed around, board tips in the neck, bagpacks in the face...? It's such an embarrasing contrast to the sensation of freedom on the run... :blink:


BIG TIME. The time between stopping at the end and loading the chair is THE worst of all. riding the chair? NBD just chillin on the way up!


----------



## CassMT

i'm amazed when i hear the stories of CO, waiting 1 hour+ in the lift line? and that people dont mind because they can go home to wherever and tell their officemates about their week in Vail? can this be true? and if so, what is this world coming to?


----------



## Joe Coffee

I hate guys who....


mock guys with expensive gear and say stuff like " dude what are you trying to be or you think your so pro" 

little kids who have no mountain etiquette and cut you off as you approach a jump.

People who swear ever second word.

Whats wrong with gopoles? you get awesome shots of yourself.


----------



## MarshallV82

CassMT said:


> i'm amazed when i hear the stories of CO, waiting 1 hour+ in the lift line? and that people dont mind because they can go home to wherever and tell their officemates about their week in Vail? can this be true? and if so, what is this world coming to?


We never wait more than 10 mins in line on CO.. I ride Key/Breck/Abasin
I think others can confirm.

Unless you're the dumb tourist that rides the gondola up in the A.M.
Worst lines I've been in have been small Midwestern resorts on weekends..


----------



## EastCoastChris

Joe Coffee said:


> Whats wrong with gopoles? you get awesome shots of yourself.


Lol...that's what is wrong with go poles.


----------



## Deacon

EastCoastChris said:


> Lol...that's what is wrong with go poles.


+1

:thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT

MarshallV82 said:


> We never wait more than 10 mins in line on CO.. I ride Key/Breck/Abasin
> I think others can confirm.
> 
> Unless you're the dumb tourist that rides the gondola up in the A.M.
> Worst lines I've been in have been small Midwestern resorts on weekends..


well good, it seemed too bad to be true...these were tales from CO visitors of the past, musta been lift-ride hyperbole/bellyaching...i think they said Vail, or Aspen, i forget

i hope to hit CO one day, never ridden south of Jackson...


----------



## TheNorminator

Joe Coffee said:


> I hate guys who....
> 
> 
> mock guys with expensive gear and say stuff like " dude what are you trying to be or you think your so pro"
> (snipped).


I actually love guys with expensive stuff; I put my crappy board next to their NS Heritage with Burton Diodes and go in for lunch completely worry-free 

I also hate boarders who think it's cool to wear a jacket 4 sizes to big and cut you off in the park and criticize skiers over nothing. I'm a snowboarder and I don't know how to ski, but I don't just rage on them for no good reason.

But I do hate them (skiers) occasionally too...


----------



## CassMT

and the thing about goPros, contours, gopoles etc...it seems to be an extension of this internet age, they want everyone they know to see everything they do....thats fine, but i think if you are focused all the time on being on display, on having an audience, it would be easy to miss the joy of just fucking riding to ride...to make mistakes, fall, pick yourself up. 

to each his own i suppose, but for me, you'll never see vid of me, or riding under the chair, or at all..i'm ghost up there


----------



## glaucon

CassMT said:


> and the thing about goPros, contours, gopoles etc...it seems to be an extension of this internet age, they want everyone they know to see everything they do....thats fine, but i think if you are focused all the time on being on display, on having an audience, it would be easy to miss the joy of just fucking riding to ride...to make mistakes, fall, pick yourself up.
> 
> to each his own i suppose, but for me, you'll never see vid of me, or riding under the chair, or at all..i'm ghost up there


I agree with that mostly, but I use a go pro occasionally. I do it because I love watching the videos and remembering the experience. I don't blast all my vids on Facebook, I actually don't have any on there. I have a couple on you tube just because I wanted to show some friends what some of trails were like but I mainly take the videos for myself. 

There is nothing better than streaming through the vids in the middle of summer and dreaming about the winter days. Or sitting at work bored in the afternoon and turning on your tree run from the last weekend. Also, I may not be able to snowboard forever, or at least not at the level I'm at now, so I think it'll be sweet to look back on these 30 years in the future. 

But I do hate actually taking the videos to the extent it detracts from my enjoyment of the moment. And I hate having to think about how shots will look. A lot of times I won't use the cam for the specific purpose of taking in the moment.


----------



## snowklinger

Nothing better than seeing people with GoPros who can't ride. Helmet mounted, pole, whatever, that shit is hilarity. Its almost like their hobby is youtube and they just wanna go try it out in various conditions :dunno:

wankers.


----------



## Joe77

We are all free to do whatever makes us happy and I don't give a damn what ever it is as long as it will not inconvenience me or anyone else. Ocassionally, I take footage of myself to know what i'm doing wrong because it never fails to instantly show me my mistakes compared to just figure it out without visual proof.


----------



## JeffreyCH

CassMT said:


> speaking of liftline...can't stand poeple crowding my shit in line, pole scratching my topsheet, generally: touching me at all, for any reason, Haha...boarders and skiers equally culpable in this


No shit!! What is it with people in general, in lines, it's like they feel the need to be nut to butt the whole time. I like a little space, but then if you open up the line a little, some fuck face will snake right in front(usually some park rat looking punk,SB'er or skier)...makes me feel like punching them in the back of the head.


----------



## onefutui2e

i usually ride with a gopro when i'm going on an adventure through unknown off-trail stuff. but otherwise, yeah, i try to get it for other people i ride with too.

onto things i hate (well, not really hate...): for some reason, i have a disdain for people who are decked out head to toe in burton gear. i'm talking burton board, bindings, boots, gloves, jacket, pants, etc. might as well throw in Redz helmet and Anon goggles too. it's like i wanna ask them, "you DO know that other snowboarding brands exist, right...?" :dunno:

kind of funny, because one of my best riding buddies is pretty much like that minus the boots. i make fun of him all the time and he gets a good laugh out of it so it's all good. 



JeffreyCH said:


> No shit!! What is it with people in general, in lines, it's like they feel the need to be nut to butt the whole time. I like a little space, but then if you open up the line a little, some fuck face will snake right in front(usually some park rat looking punk,SB'er or skier)...makes me feel like punching them in the back of the head.


they did studies on this (why people tend to crowd together). it's actually just human nature.


----------



## Olex

onefutui2e said:


> they did studies on this (why people tend to crowd together). it's actually just human nature.


Not my nature. I try to keep my distance, who knows what else is in their nature...


----------



## onefutui2e

Olex said:


> Not my nature. I try to keep my distance, who knows what else is in their nature...


right, but then the people behind you think, "wow, look at all this space and this idiot's standing right there not taking any of it up. well, don't mind if we do!" and they end up trying to cut you.

i kid, but there have been a fair share of academic papers explaining this. obviously, it's not all encompassing, but suffice it to say that you and i would be in the minority of people who don't care for crowding lol.


----------



## Joe77

onefutui2e said:


> right, but then the people behind you think, "wow, look at all this space and this idiot's standing right there not taking any of it up. well, don't mind if we do!" and they end up trying to cut you.
> 
> i kid, but there have been a fair share of academic papers explaining this. obviously, it's not all encompassing, but suffice it to say that you and i would be in the minority of people who don't care for crowding lol.


Thats why I ride on weekdays like I own the whole mountain, avoid lift delays, and long lines, more milage in a days worth and sometimes get to talk to other riders who are like minded. The sport is the priority not socialization, that's what the after-ride pub is for.


----------



## Olex

Joe77 said:


> Thats why I ride on weekdays like I own the whole mountain, avoid lift delays, and long lines, more milage in a days worth and sometimes get to talk to other riders who are like minded. The sport is the priority not socialization, that's what the after-ride pub is for.


Hehe, yep, right at closing times on weekdays it is pretty awesome. 9-10pm and when snow falling like crazy gives some nice untouched fresh powder. :yahoo:


----------



## neni

onefutui2e said:


> they did studies on this (why people tend to crowd together). it's actually just human nature.


Can be an advantage though. They'll all gather in the restaurant at noon to queue there for lunch = empty lifts 12-13pm


----------



## designfemme

snowklinger said:


> Nothing better than seeing people with GoPros who can't ride.


That's me :blush: 

I take helmet footage of my husband (even though I can barely ride yet) because…well, there's no one else to take the footage!! He is trying to improve his dynamic riding, and while it's not ideal that I take the footage, it's usually just the two of us who go riding anyway.


----------



## CassMT

neni said:


> Can be an advantage though. They'll all gather in the restaurant at noon to queue there for lunch = empty lifts 12-13pm


i always hit it hard at lunchtime, hate getting weighed down anywa...., when they all come out at 1, i head off to the chairs less traveled...

and i dont hate gopro-ers, i don't hate anyone ive mentioned....try not to let anything get in the way of my joy, and thankfulness of being out there at all


----------



## onefutui2e

neni said:


> Can be an advantage though. They'll all gather in the restaurant at noon to queue there for lunch = empty lifts 12-13pm


agreed. i always schedule my lunches at around 1:30 or so. or better yet, my buddies and i usually pack our lunches so we take a break in the glades. fill our camelbacks with red wine, tuck a goretex blanket and have a nice little picnic in the trees.

some of the above might be exaggerated.


----------



## neni

onefutui2e said:


> agreed. i always schedule my lunches at around 1:30 or so. or better yet, my buddies and i usually pack our lunches so we take a break in the glades. fill our camelbacks with red wine, tuck a goretex blanket and have a nice little picnic in the trees.
> 
> some of the above might be exaggerated.


 don't forget the linen napkin 

got a bottle of hot sweet tee in the bagpack and some oat-bars, I could ride the entire day. but the guys like to take it more and more easy every year. sometimes I think, we spend more time chilling than riding.

That leads me to an other "I hate snowboarders": my buddies who get older and far too calm and commenced to celebrate a dull "3 rides - 1 beer" proportion. Well, not hate. I love them. But I hate them for all the missed runs


----------



## stickz

onefutui2e said:


> i usually ride with a gopro when i'm going on an adventure through unknown off-trail stuff. but otherwise, yeah, i try to get it for other people i ride with too.
> 
> onto things i hate (well, not really hate...): for some reason, i have a disdain for people who are decked out head to toe in burton gear. i'm talking burton board, bindings, boots, gloves, jacket, pants, etc. might as well throw in Redz helmet and Anon goggles too. it's like i wanna ask them, "you DO know that other snowboarding brands exist, right...?" :dunno:
> 
> kind of funny, because one of my best riding buddies is pretty much like that minus the boots. i make fun of him all the time and he gets a good laugh out of it so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> they did studies on this (why people tend to crowd together). it's actually just human nature.


Right it's called the kitchen syndrome. Go to any house party. Where's everyone at? The fucking kitchen!!! Does having a jacket, helmet, bindings and gloves count for 2 much burton? The ak coat was on sale so it was price over brand. But the red helmet simply fit the best. The same with the prophecys. They just feel the best surrounding my feet...


----------



## onefutui2e

stickz said:


> Right it's called the kitchen syndrome. Go to any house party. Where's everyone at? The fucking kitchen!!! Does having a jacket, helmet, bindings and gloves count for 2 much burton? The ak coat was on sale so it was price over brand. But the red helmet simply fit the best. The same with the prophecys. They just feel the best surrounding my feet...


hah, well i mean, i think the reason why i have disdain for it is because since burton has its tendrils in every aspect of snowboarding, most people learn on burton boards, and burton typically has the deepest discounts off-season, they trend towards that brand and never look back. 

i'm totally onboard with you if you've done your research and tried out a couple of other brands and THEN decided that burton was the brand for you.


----------



## KansasNoob

The only time I got pissed off this last trip was once when I got off the lift and there were a bunch of boarders sitting all the way across the path like they owned it. Proceeded to run my board over one of theirs. Tough luck, have some courtesy. Since I spent the trip on Alberta lift, there weren't too many people to be mad at though. Just me, my friends, and fresh snow the whole time.


----------



## Deacon

designfemme said:


> That's me :blush:
> 
> I take helmet footage of my husband (even though I can barely ride yet) because…well, there's no one else to take the footage!! He is trying to improve his dynamic riding, and while it's not ideal that I take the footage, it's usually just the two of us who go riding anyway.


Buy him a Gopole.


----------



## CassMT

if i carried a gopole around i would have skewered my guts, or neck, 10 times by now, LOL....wonder if that has happened to anyone yet, def a hazard for a beginner imo

burton has made good product for a long time, all the industry backstory stuff is of little consequence...get the best gear you can afford, regardless of color, or company


----------



## MarshallV82

From the videos I watch of mine from the helmet POV it looks like I swing my arms around to much anyway when I'm riding aggressively. I'd have to take it down a notch to keep track of a pole. 

I think I could do it in the Park or fairly open places, but it'd give you a seizure if I tried using a pole in most places I like to ride.

I need to buy my friends a go pro too. 
Haha


----------



## East§ide

herzogone said:


> I hate getting snaked on a jump at the last minute despite calling my drop.
> 
> I also hate those who chuck iceballs at strangers and mock people from the lifts.


X 2


my biggest pet peeve is the 2nd one.


----------



## trapper

Heckling from the lifts is just plain annoying, but throwing ice/snowballs is simply dangerous. My first season I was coming what was a challenging slope for me and took all my concentration and I was hit in the eye by a snowball from the lift. Caught an edge and fell hard smacking the back of my head on the snow. Good thing I had my goggles on because that sucker had some velocity and would probably have severely damaged my eye. If I could have caught the motherfucker who did that it would've been a bad situation.

Edit: To this day I always have my goggles on when riding near or under a lift.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Heckling from the lifts is just plain annoying, but throwing ice/snowballs is simply dangerous. My first season I was coming what was a challenging slope for me and took all my concentration and I was hit in the eye by a snowball from the lift. Caught an edge and fell hard smacking the back of my head on the snow. Good thing I had my goggles on because that sucker had some velocity and would probably have severely damaged my eye. If I could have caught the motherfucker who did that it would've been a bad situation.
> 
> Edit: To this day I always have my goggles on when riding near or under a lift.


Where was this bro? That is serious bullshiat.


----------



## Joe77

So far all I got from the lifts above were compliments from kids mostly girls just having fun. Last ones were "will you be my bff?" And "nice wipeout!"


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Where was this bro? That is serious bullshiat.


Crystal Mountain last year. I was coming down Basin Street and someone from the Clipper nailed me. I waited at the bottom to see if I could discern who it was from their reactions coming down, but it was useless. 

Now even when I start a run from further back there with my goggles up on my helmet, as I'm coming towards the Clipper I ALWAYS put my goggles on mid run. It's like an instinct because I remember it so clearly. It sounds funny, but it was a serious fall man; one that sticks with me.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Crystal Mountain last year. I was coming down Basin Street and someone from the Clipper nailed me. I waited at the bottom to see if I could discern who it was from their reactions coming down, but it was useless.
> 
> Now even when I start a run from further back there with my goggles up on my helmet, as I'm coming towards the Clipper I ALWAYS put my goggles on mid run. It's like an instinct because I remember it so clearly. It sounds funny, but it was a serious fall man; one that sticks with me.


Nothing about that sounds funny to me. Clipper leads to too many runs, they probably went off the back runs. All we can do is hope that karma bit them in the ass.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Nothing about that sounds funny to me. Clipper leads to too many runs, they probably went off the back runs. All we can do is hope that karma bit them in the ass.


Yeah I'm sure it did or will. What's ironic is that my first trip that year when we were at Crystal, probably my third time ever snowboarding I think, I remember coming down from one of those greens there and I just kept falling like an idiot. I was getting pretty frustrated and I'm sure this was apparent to the people around me. Then some guy yelled from the lift "DON'T GIVE UP DUDE, DON'T EVER GIVE UP". That also stuck with me as I went through those early trials of learning, because obviously I didn't give up. 

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## CassMT

that is so messed up, never even heard of the heckling and iceball shit...damn

as for packs of boarders taking up the whole hill strapping in, i see that pretty often, i think it should be mandatory in lessons that they teach people how to strap in standing up, c'mon...makes so much more sense too , not soaking your butt all day


----------



## M.C._Dub

1) I hate joeys just hucking themselves off kickers to try and look cool or jacking other people's park laps who have clearly called their drop-in before said joey cuts them off.

2) I hate beginners who straight-line bomb a run, totally out of control endangering themselves and others on the hill, then just barely eeeek out a heelside skid at the bottom of the trail to stop 2 feet in front of another rider or little kid almost completely taking them out. Then they get all pumped like "I did it!". No, get a lesson, stop straight-lining everything and fucking SLOW DOWN.


----------



## triumph.man

M.C._Dub said:


> 1) I hate joeys just hucking themselves off kickers to try and look cool or jacking other people's park laps who have clearly called their drop-in before said joey cuts them off.
> 
> 2) I hate beginners who straight-line bomb a run, totally out of control endangering themselves and others on the hill, then just barely eeeek out a heelside skid at the bottom of the trail to stop 2 feet in front of another rider or little kid almost completely taking them out. Then they get all pumped like "I did it!". No, get a lesson, stop straight-lining everything and fucking SLOW DOWN.


I like to flatbase my board when the mountain its empty, but I do it pure out of an adrenaline rush...does this count too? never am I not in control though.


----------



## CassMT

triumph.man said:


> I like to flatbase my board when the mountain its empty, but I do it pure out of an adrenaline rush...does this count too? never am I not in control though.


yeah, you know that 'hey-my-jacket-and-shit-flappin-are slowin-me-down' feeling? hi5


----------



## MarshallV82

M.C._Dub said:


> 1) I hate joeys just hucking themselves off kickers to try and look cool or jacking other people's park laps who have clearly called their drop-in before said joey cuts them off.
> 
> 2) I hate beginners who straight-line bomb a run, totally out of control endangering themselves and others on the hill, then just barely eeeek out a heelside skid at the bottom of the trail to stop 2 feet in front of another rider or little kid almost completely taking them out. Then they get all pumped like "I did it!". No, get a lesson, stop straight-lining everything and fucking SLOW DOWN.


I huck myself off anything that looks appealing. The only time I snake park runs is if the moron takes forever to get his confidence up, life is to short... Sorry.

I bomb runs if they're not crowded, we like to compete for the top speed every once in while! 

I know what you're talking about though.


----------



## M.C._Dub

triumph.man said:


> I like to flatbase my board when the mountain its empty, but I do it pure out of an adrenaline rush...does this count too? never am I not in control though.


bombing is fun, i love it too. I think we've all seen the guy/girl I'm talking about though. 

Saw a guy on our easy green hill do this today and almost hit 3 little girls on the way down cause he was straight and out of control. Was pumped when he stopped 2 ft from hitting someone in line at the bottom saying "I did it!" not quite, sir.


----------



## East§ide

trapper said:


> Crystal Mountain last year. I was coming down Basin Street and someone from the Clipper nailed me. I waited at the bottom to see if I could discern who it was from their reactions coming down, but it was useless.
> 
> Now even when I start a run from further back there with my goggles up on my helmet, as I'm coming towards the Clipper I ALWAYS put my goggles on mid run. It's like an instinct because I remember it so clearly. It sounds funny, but it was a serious fall man; one that sticks with me.


Had something similar happen last year while I was teaching my girlfriend. A couple of high school kids called down to me from the lift asking if it was okay if they hit my girlfriend with snowballs. I told them to try it and see what happens. They started laughing and called me a ******. I waited at the bottom of the run for them and when the kid who initially said something came to get back on the lift, I was standing right there. He was probably 6'2 and I'm about 5'8... I calmly said if you want to throw a snowball, do it now. Throw one at me. This kid could've probably kicked my ass, but he could tell I was serious. He shut down really quick. I then calmly told him that if I saw him throw a snowball at anyone besides his butt buddy friends, he could expect the edge of my snowboard coming crashing down on his neck. Then we got on the chair behind them and I called him a pussy all the way to the top lol.

I'm not a tough guy by any means, but seriously.. I would've sent this kid home bleeding.


----------



## trapper

Assholes raising assholes these days, I'll tell you what.


----------



## Deacon

trapper said:


> Assholes raising assholes these days, I'll tell you what.


They'll let anybody have a kid, I tell ya.


----------



## East§ide

I should probably clarify that there were more words exchanged and they were clearly making fun of my girlfriend for not knowing how to ride. We were the only 2 people on the slope and she was in near tears and really discouraged because of course she heard all of it and felt stupid for even being on the mountain.


----------



## stickz

East§ide said:


> I should probably clarify that there were more words exchanged and they were clearly making fun of my girlfriend for not knowing how to ride. We were the only 2 people on the slope and she was in near tears and really discouraged because of course she heard all of it and felt stupid for even being on the mountain.


You shoulda just beat that dudes ass. And taken his snowboard


----------



## East§ide

I've learned through life that 99% of people, regardless of size, will back down as soon as you show them you're not afraid to step to the plate. He probably could've beat my ass, but I'm willing to take a beating if he's in that 1% . I made him and his friends look like bitches..sometimes kicking the shit out of someone's ego is even better than kicking the shit out of their face. That being said, had he thrown so much as a snowflake, I was ready to start swinging my deck haha . My dad told me a long time ago never ever to get in a fight with a crazy person cause no matter how many times you knock them down, they always keep coming. In situations like that, I like to become the crazy person haha


----------



## trapper

Although I'm huge and generally have avoided a lot of fights because of it, my dad was a small scrapper that would pretty much take on anyone and everyone. He seemed to live by that "if you seem crazy no one will fuck with you mentality". So yeah I see exactly what you're saying.


----------



## Deacon

The 5'10" 140lb kid with the 4x Hoodie that hangs to his knees. Stop it.


----------



## East§ide

The Deacon said:


> The 5'10" 140lb kid with the 4x Hoodie that hangs to his knees. Stop it.


In this neck of the woods that's generally skiers .


One of my biggest "blah" moments is when I see someone snowboarding in some kind of crazy patterned matching pants and jacket combo. It always reminds me of pajamas


----------



## neni

The Deacon said:


> They'll let anybody have a kid, I tell ya.


*
... or drive a car
*
*


CassMT said:


> yeah, you know that 'hey-my-jacket-and-shit-flappin-are slowin-me-down' feeling? hi5


*
:laugh: I'm shure, you'd look gorgeous in one of these:


----------



## Deacon

East§ide said:


> In this neck of the woods that's generally skiers .
> 
> 
> One of my biggest "blah" moments is when I see someone snowboarding in some kind of crazy patterned matching pants and jacket combo. It always reminds me of pajamas


Lol, right? Nice onesie!


----------



## CassMT

neni said:


> :laugh: I'm shure, you'd look gorgeous in one of these:


hehe, not for me...but i do know well the feeling that gave someone the idea that they were needed

giant oversized gear, with jacket hem and crotch below the knee, usually with some giant sports team logo..ime, invariably a skier..which i dont hate, but the do look stupid and disfunctional as fuk


----------



## extra0

^on the other side of that coin: I dislike tailored and skinny fit snowboard outerwear. It's not functional as far as movement or wearing protective equip under it and makes snowboarders look more like skiers from the 80s. 

Shawn white is a fantastic snowboarder...but, imo, he is also the most ridiculous looking with that spandex shit.

when it comes to snowboarding, I'd rather wear something a little too large than a little too tight

...and a little more colorful than a little too bland (black, white, grey or beige). Bright colors, especially reds and oranges, help you be seen so noobs don't run into you as much and rescue can find you if you get in a situation, etc. Not saying I'd wear only bright colors, but I do always have at least one outerwear item that's bright and colorful. Moderation.


----------



## East§ide

Meh when you're riding mostly resort trails it's not such a big issue.. I typically wear tab pants and a black jacket.. No big logos or flashy colors. I don't mind the bright stuff but when I see someone in a day glow green jacket and orange pants with purple gloves I just laugh


----------



## extra0

kids should wear a bunch of bright colors - it's fun and functional (but big logos are lame because they're just advertisements). Only when I see a 40+ year old with head to toe neon that I laugh...then cringe


----------



## JetFalcon

I wish the ski lift operators would let us snowboarders board the lift with both feet strapped in, but they always bitch me out and make me unstrap if I attempt to go fully strapped in. 

But some skiers want to yell at skiers any chance they get and one skier tried to catch up to me and yell at me for I guess for accidentally spraying him with snow while passing him up at high speed. I thought it was funny he followed me and tried to get my attention even though it already happened like 1-2 min ago.


----------



## stickz

JetFalcon said:


> I wish the ski lift operators would let us snowboarders board the lift with both feet strapped in, but they always bitch me out and make me unstrap if I attempt to go fully strapped in.
> 
> But some skiers want to yell at skiers any chance they get and one skier tried to catch up to me and yell at me for I guess for accidentally spraying him with snow while passing him up at high speed. I thought it was funny he followed me and tried to get my attention even though it already happened like 1-2 min ago.


Same shit happened today to me, fucking stupid lifty


----------



## East§ide

Alot of times ill just strap in on the lift anyway if there's a bar to rest my board on. Gives me something to do on slow lifts and I can ride right off the lift and get cookin


----------



## racer357

I you have ever caught an edge getting off the lift strapped in, you will know why the rules are the way they are. ski lifts hurt like hell when they hit you in the back of the head.


----------



## stickz

racer357 said:


> I you have ever caught an edge getting off the lift strapped in, you will know why the rules are the way they are. ski lifts hurt like hell when they hit you in the back of the head.


Dude ever sat at a chairlift and watch. So many boarders fall without bring strapped in. Only one of our chairs has a bar I think maybe 2. So since so many idiots already fall why can't I be strapped in and be ready like skiers are???


----------



## East§ide

i do it both ways.. i just love the expression on peoples faces when i ride off the lift and right onto the trail while theyre still bent over (or sitting on their asses) strapping in


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

JetFalcon said:


> I wish the ski lift operators would let us snowboarders board the lift with both feet strapped in, but they always bitch me out and make me unstrap if I attempt to go fully strapped in.
> 
> Back in the day (1986-87) at BAKER, 80% or more of the riders would skate on the chair, then buckle your back foot in on the chair ride up. I still do that, if I know a certain ramp to be hairy, 7th at Stevens can be tricky when the ramp is full of people standing around.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Yesterday, I hated a snowboarder, I was at the top of Tye buckling in, when the guy next to me had music playing out of some speakers in his coat pocket, for everyone to hear his music, even though he was playing Zepplin, one thing that irritates me on the mtn is, that people cant leave their electronic shit in the car. 

Sorry, just my pet peeve :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Yesterday, I hated a snowboarder, I was at the top of Tye buckling in, when the guy next to me had music playing out of some speakers in his coat pocket, for everyone to hear his music, even though he was playing Zepplin, *one thing that irritates me on the mtn is, that people cant leave their electronic shit in the car. *
> 
> Sorry, just my pet peeve :dunno:


thats pretty freakin dumb...98% of people out there on the hill have enectronics of some sort, why does it bother you at all?


----------



## extra0

I see both sides. I, personally, don't need any other form of entertainment when snowboarding and, if I did, it would be earphones. 

Bizarre how many people are on their phone while snowboarding. True, a few are actually doing business while on the lift, but most are just going on and on bragging about how they're on the mtn. I leave my phone in the car. 

None of that compares to the cigarette smokers. They gotta smoke every lift up and smoke the whole thing so everyone behind them has to smell/breath it...and then throw the butts off the lift. Nasty.


----------



## Deacon

extra0 said:


> I see both sides. I, personally, don't need any other form of entertainment when snowboarding and, if I did, it would be earphones.
> 
> Bizarre how many people are on their phone while snowboarding. True, a few are actually doing business while on the lift, but most are just going on and on bragging about how they're on the mtn. I leave my phone in the car.
> 
> None of that compares to the cigarette smokers. They gotta smoke every lift up and smoke the whole thing so everyone behind them has to smell/breath it...and then throw the butts off the lift. Nasty.


I carry a phone because I'm accident prone. I listen to music because Mos Def's beats work well with my rhythm when I'm riding. I would, however, like to push the kids down that use speakers.


----------



## brucew.

Yesterday the skiers hated snowboarders. I saw two arguements where skiers started going off on snowboarders. The first time a father started yelling at all the snowboarders who were waiting at the top of the park to drop in. He thought that we were all in his way and we're the reason why "snowboards get a bad rap"

i didnt see what caused the second fight but an older skier was screaming and cussing at a snowboarder in the lift line. Ski patrol was waiting at the top of the lift and pulled the snowboarder aside but didn't even talk to the skier, which i found interesting considering the skier was twice as loud and obnoxious as the rider. i guess we'll always be second rate citizens in the eyes of some resorts and older skiers :dunno:


----------



## neni

The Dudes working at demo board weekend tents!

the one who didn't want to give me the board I asked for (no worth, you won't be able to ride it)
the one who fixed my bindings in +15/-15 (although I told him +21/0) 
the one who didn't fasten the screws of my back binding, it detached while stepping in - your fkn mental?!


----------



## behi

neni said:


> The Dudes working at demo board weekend tents!
> 
> the one who didn't want to give me the board I asked for (no worth, you won't be able to ride it)


Did he get beaten up with a Flagship?


----------



## neni

behi said:


> Did he get beaten up with a Flagship?


should have  further superb designated use for the "kitchen door" (as he called my board) :thumbsup:
I'm more the "killing glace" type


----------



## Lifted

Board slappers in lift lines. Hate you and you will be ridiculed loudly


----------



## RidingThis

I hate the snowboarders who act so cool and can't keep themselves from swearing in every sentence, even if they're on like a beginner slope with mostly kids. Also, the snowboarders who think they're so great at snowboarding and laugh when a skier falls or if someone stops the chairlift they act like they wouldn't EVER do that, when the next time, they like fall over and the chairlift stops


----------



## pencap75

I hate snowboarders who don't carve and skid around (90% of all snowboarders).


----------



## Deacon

pencap75 said:


> I hate snowboarders who don't carve and skid around (90% of all snowboarders).


why? what effect does this have on your fun?


----------



## pencap75

The Deacon said:


> why? what effect does this have on your fun?


Because skidders are slow and interfere with my magnificent expert carving.


----------



## chomps1211

pencap75 said:


> Because skidders are slow and interfere with my magnificent expert carving.


....get off the Bunny Hill! :dunno:


----------



## MarshallV82

RidingThis said:


> I hate the snowboarders who act so cool and can't keep themselves from swearing in every sentence, even if they're on like a beginner slope with mostly kids. Also, the snowboarders who think they're so great at snowboarding and laugh when a skier falls or if someone stops the chairlift they act like they wouldn't EVER do that, when the next time, they like fall over and the chairlift stops


My buddy and I both got thrashed by a chairlift at Powderhorn a couple weeks ago :dizzy:. It was pretty humiliating! I don't even know WTF happened, It was an old 2 seater chair on high speed, I was standing maybe a foot behind my buddy. I got on but fell off into muddy snow after it knocked my buddy over, kinda kicked sideways and threw me! 

It hit him in the middle of his back and plowed him right over. We've both been skiing and riding for 15-20 some odd years. Rode that chair all day after that, just made sure we were lined up. 

LOL 

Luckily there was only an older couple in line behind us, nobody is ever at that resort.


----------



## sabatoa

MarshallV82 said:


> My buddy and I both got thrashed by a chairlift at Powderhorn a couple weeks ago :dizzy:. It was pretty humiliating! I don't even know WTF happened, It was an old 2 seater chair on high speed, I was standing maybe a foot behind my buddy. I got on but fell off into muddy snow after it knocked my buddy over, kinda kicked sideways and threw me!
> 
> It hit him in the middle of his back and plowed him right over. We've both been skiing and riding for 15-20 some odd years. Rode that chair all after that, just made sure we were lined up.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Luckily there was only an older couple in line behind us, nobody is ever at that resort.


bahahaha

It happens man. I got wrecked getting off one earlier this season riding with Trapper. I'm sure it looked funny as hell.


----------



## speedjason

not so much snowboarder but the liftie. one time I was getting off the chair and the dude was concentrating so much on shoveling snow onto the off ramp he was standing in front of it when I was getting off. so I bailed, before he saw me. no biggie tho.
ok people who stand in front of the unloading area in general, including snowboarders.


----------



## stillz

Hate is too strong a word, but....side jumpers. So lame.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Hate being at the beach unable to snowboard till April 2nd


----------



## ListenUp

speedjason said:


> not so much snowboarder but the liftie. one time I was getting off the chair and the dude was concentrating so much on shoveling snow onto the off ramp he was standing in front of it when I was getting off. so I bailed, before he saw me. no biggie tho.
> ok people who stand in front of the unloading area in general, including snowboarders.


Had this happen last weekend except i knocked right into this dude and took him down!:dunno:


----------



## f00bar

Looked out my window this morning and see my mail box scattered in a million pieces. Then I notice the next door neighbors daughter's (21ish) car about 15 feet on my front yard.

Somehow pulling out of her driveway she managed to lose control, take out a speed sign, my mail box, post and all, and scatter the big ass landscaping stones that surrounded it, stopping about 75' from where she started. All this making a right hand turn OUT of her driveway.

While running over the posts she totaled her front end and quarter panel, ripped off the oil pan at least, radiator, etc. 4 year old camry, wouldn't surprise me if totaled.

All she did was apologize to me and I felt bad when her father came over and started ripping her a new one. Then my daughter reminding how mean she was to her in high school and now I'm looking for the taj mahal of new mailboxes I guess


----------



## mikeLA

This has been a great thread, however, it seems the majority of you are regulars on the slopes. I have a different perspective. I live in the south east. We see a inch of snow every 10 years. The land is flat. There is nothing close to what CO, UT, CA, etc has to offer. Ive gone to NC before and got lucky with a snow storm, but when the longest run takes all of 3 min to complete(that was my 2nd trip ever), it cant compare to when I travel to the Rockies.

I took up snowboarding when I was 32. I took my first lesson at Steamboat springs, from a guy that was nearly half my age. He was good. He taught me about slamming the board down in the lift line to clear the snow off of it. But it wasnt to look cool or draw attention, it was to reduce the weight of the board as you sat on the chair. Especially if it was a crowded chair and nothing to rest your board on.
I had no idea it was so frowned upon.

Using a gopro or gopole:
damn right I want to remember what its like. I go on average 3 days every 2 years. Thats not nearly enough. I will edit a 3 min video down from footage(Im a photographer and love to do video edits). Yeah, my videos dont show great action like what you can see on youtube anywhere, but I dont care. When Im 70, I want to watch these, I want to show my grandkids. Im 40 years old, Ill be lucky if I get to snowboard another 20 days the rest of my life. I use a short(8") pole, sometimes a head mount. Most runs arent filmed, but at least 2 runs are filmed. If I were going 8 times a year, I probably wouldnt film any runs like you guys do. But Im very grateful each day I have on the slopes.

I love to read all of these tips, and this forum is awesome. Copper mountain in 48 days!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger

*welcome LA Mike*



mikeLA said:


> This has been a great thread, however, it seems the majority of you are regulars on the slopes. I have a different perspective. I live in the south east. We see a inch of snow every 10 years. The land is flat. There is nothing close to what CO, UT, CA, etc has to offer. Ive gone to NC before and got lucky with a snow storm, but when the longest run takes all of 3 min to complete(that was my 2nd trip ever), it cant compare to when I travel to the Rockies.
> 
> I took up snowboarding when I was 32. I took my first lesson at Steamboat springs, from a guy that was nearly half my age. He was good. He taught me about slamming the board down in the lift line to clear the snow off of it. But it wasnt to look cool or draw attention, it was to reduce the weight of the board as you sat on the chair. Especially if it was a crowded chair and nothing to rest your board on.
> I had no idea it was so frowned upon.
> 
> Using a gopro or gopole:
> damn right I want to remember what its like. I go on average 3 days every 2 years. Thats not nearly enough. I will edit a 3 min video down from footage(Im a photographer and love to do video edits). Yeah, my videos dont show great action like what you can see on youtube anywhere, but I dont care. When Im 70, I want to watch these, I want to show my grandkids. Im 40 years old, Ill be lucky if I get to snowboard another 20 days the rest of my life. I use a short(8") pole, sometimes a head mount. Most runs arent filmed, but at least 2 runs are filmed. If I were going 8 times a year, I probably wouldnt film any runs like you guys do. But Im very grateful each day I have on the slopes.
> 
> I love to read all of these tips, and this forum is awesome. Copper mountain in 48 days!!!!!


-I clear my board in the lift line. I wait till I get up to the line (by the lifty) for final boarding to slap, that way you clear anything you may have picked up skating through the queue. Not only do you avoid everyone else this way (who gives a fuck) but the liftys are constantly trying to load fresh snow onto that area so that it isn't an ice rink, so they love it.

-a major picking point with the gopro is watching people struggle to ride and struggle to film. We get it the youtube generation is here and you want to be part of it with your dubstep edits. Stick with the helmet cam. The cam on a pole is for filming your kids. No one blames a dad following his kids with a gopro on a pole. Watching you fail to link turns while trying to carry a full set of AV gear so that your terrible yardsale of a snowsliding adventure is saved forever is just fucking annoying. There is actually a difference between not letting what other people think bother you, and being a pain in the ass. Groups who block major paths around the resort and hill fall into this latter category on the regular. Sitting down to strap in with your buddies 5 feet after unloading from the lift...etc. I guess who cares but if you really want your shitty riding filmed, give your camstick to a friend to follow you for a couple runs and it will be way better and you will have more fun riding having put down your other toy. /rant sorry (it sounds like I'm being an asshole to you personally, but there is 9 of these dudes on every hill every day everywhere)

-Copper fucking owns. If you are confident on blues stick to the east side of the mountain (super bee lift). You can get more vertical feet slid under that lift per day than just about anywhere in the world. Also vacation crowds tend to stay away as the entire side of the mountain is heavily marked "no beginner terrain".


----------



## Littlebigdreams

i hate boarders who cut other boarders off when dropping in for a jump.


----------



## Ravaging Rami

I hate skiers/boarders that think it is okay to leave trash all over the chalet or hill and expecting someone to pick up after them.


----------



## deagol

snowklinger said:


> ... There is actually a difference between not letting what other people think bother you, and being a pain in the ass. ......
> .



-best quote ever


----------



## mikeLA

snowklinger said:


> -I clear my board in the lift line. I wait till I get up to the line (by the lifty) for final boarding to slap, that way you clear anything you may have picked up skating through the queue. Not only do you avoid everyone else this way (who gives a fuck) but the liftys are constantly trying to load fresh snow onto that area so that it isn't an ice rink, so they love it.
> 
> -a major picking point with the gopro is watching people struggle to ride and struggle to film. We get it the youtube generation is here and you want to be part of it with your dubstep edits. Stick with the helmet cam. The cam on a pole is for filming your kids. No one blames a dad following his kids with a gopro on a pole. Watching you fail to link turns while trying to carry a full set of AV gear so that your terrible yardsale of a snowsliding adventure is saved forever is just fucking annoying. There is actually a difference between not letting what other people think bother you, and being a pain in the ass. Groups who block major paths around the resort and hill fall into this latter category on the regular. Sitting down to strap in with your buddies 5 feet after unloading from the lift...etc. I guess who cares but if you really want your shitty riding filmed, give your camstick to a friend to follow you for a couple runs and it will be way better and you will have more fun riding having put down your other toy. /rant sorry (it sounds like I'm being an asshole to you personally, but there is 9 of these dudes on every hill every day everywhere)
> 
> -Copper fucking owns. If you are confident on blues stick to the east side of the mountain (super bee lift). You can get more vertical feet slid under that lift per day than just about anywhere in the world. Also vacation crowds tend to stay away as the entire side of the mountain is heavily marked "no beginner terrain".


I will say that, quite often, I forget the gopro is in my hand. It certainly doesnt change the way I ride for the negative. I have seen me doing some weird things with my arms in some videos Ive worked to correct. This trip Im going on is the first time Im going with people my age that know how to board. Ill film them for a run and let them film me, since Ive never had the opportunity. A few years ago, I went with my dad. I knew it would be one of his last years snowboarding(Yeah, he was 72 at the time) and I wanted to get video of it. He was slow as hell, but great I have that on film!

Awesome to hear about Copper! Ive been to steamboat twice, North Carolina once, Keystone for 2 days and Loveland for one day. Cant say I hated any of them! Our condo is just steps away from the super bee, although Ill start with greens.


----------



## TimelessDescent

I dislike resort people that yell things to their friends/family that are far away while I am within 3 feet of them yelling. Sometimes they are almost facing me or talking towards the side of my head. Its usually butthole skiier dads that dont give a shit or else excited kids (ill give a pass to the excited kids). I feel invisible sometimes and im 6'2 185.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

TimelessDescent said:


> I dislike resort people that yell things to their friends/family that are far away while I am within 3 feet of them yelling. Sometimes they are almost facing me or talking towards the side of my head. Its usually butthole skiier dads that dont give a shit or else excited kids (ill give a pass to the excited kids). I feel invisible sometimes and im 6'2 185.


Or when F'ing skiers wave and point with their god damn ski poles. If someone does that while you're riding by, act like it hit you and scare the shit out of them


----------



## stickz

I hate first yr riders who feel they have the fucking knowledge to teach their homie how to ride.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Hate (3-5) snowboarders sitting down side by side strapping in....












SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## cookiedog

Fkn Las Vegas has snowstorm.!! Not a shit for East Coast


----------



## neni

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Or when F'ing skiers wave and point with their god damn ski poles. If someone does that while you're riding by, act like it hit you and scare the shit out of them


One should be enforced to have to do a weapon license/handling course before one should be allowed to carry poles in lift lines. (Topics: this is your pole, its straight, rigid, and has a spike! This is its length, its radius defines the perimeter you will stab or bat ppl). So many close calls loosing an eye (thanks god there are goggles) cos some ignorant bows down to adjust his boots and is oblivious for where his poles swing in that movement 

A similarly course would be good for many backpack carriers who are oblivious to the fact that they ram their backpacks into ppls faces when they turn around in tightly packed gondolas or trains :dry:


----------



## BoardWalk

Ravaging Rami said:


> I hate skiers/boarders that think it is okay to leave trash all over the chalet or hill and expecting someone to pick up after them.


No shit, what is that about. I've seen tables next to garbage can's that were covered in trash.


----------



## Extremo

SnowDogWax said:


> Hate (3-5) snowboarders sitting down side by side strapping in....


Spray 'em



10char


----------



## Fewdfreak

Lift line jumpers and spot holders--I get you wanting to ride up with your buddies but if his ass is still trying to get his foot up out his Flows go ahead or get outta line, you're holding everyone else up. That and also when a single buddy calls his bros up to ride a doubles chair from the back of the line (it's usually a "Trevor" or "Chase") and two buddies come up when there is only room for one so now the lone bro has to call up a "Tyler" from the back of the line so he doesn't ride solo so now everyone has just been cut by three people and are a chair behind... shit happens everytime in a cycle. 

Today they had a mean looking older dude just posted up at the park lift, none of this nonsense was going on.


----------



## BoardWalk

Fewdfreak said:


> (it's usually a "Trevor" or "Chase") and two buddies come up when there is only room for one so now the lone bro has to call up a "Tyler" .


That seems like a lot of ginger for one hill. Don't they have laws?


----------



## neni

Fewdfreak said:


> Lift line jumpers and spot holders--I get you wanting to ride up with your buddies but if his ass is still trying to get his foot up out his Flows go ahead or get outta line, you're holding everyone else up. That and also when a single buddy calls his bros up to ride a doubles chair from the back of the line (it's usually a "Trevor" or "Chase") and two buddies come up when there is only room for one so now the lone bro has to call up a "Tyler" from the back of the line so he doesn't ride solo so now everyone has just been cut by three people and are a chair behind... shit happens everytime in a cycle.
> 
> Today they had a mean looking older dude just posted up at the park lift, none of this nonsense was going on.


Uhm... this means, that you guys actually let Trevor, Tylor n Chase pass the line? Wow... you're kind! 
This wouldn't work here. We have a different annoyance... 6 seat chairs... and as groups often consist out of 4 ppl, half the chairs go up 1/3 empty, cos for heaven's sake, they can't split up for that short ride...


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> One should be enforced to have to do a weapon license/handling course before one should be allowed to carry poles in lift lines. (Topics: this is your pole, its straight, rigid, and has a spike! This is its length, its radius defines the perimeter you will stab or bat ppl). So many close calls loosing an eye (thanks god there are goggles) cos some ignorant bows down to adjust his boots and is oblivious for where his poles swing in that movement
> 
> A similarly course would be good for many backpack carriers who are oblivious to the fact that they ram their backpacks into ppls faces when they turn around in tightly packed gondolas or trains :dry:


+1000!! Cuz those are the same idiots that when I have to ride the same chair with them,..? Will put those Fuhcackta poles on my board and right into my free binding to push off and dump me on my face as I'm getting off the lift!

I mean WTF,..? :eyetwitch2: 



Fewdfreak said:


> Lift line jumpers and spot holders--I get you wanting to ride up with your buddies but if his ass is still trying to get his foot up out his Flows go ahead or get outta line, you're holding everyone else up. That and also when a single buddy calls his bros up to ride a doubles chair from the back of the line (it's usually a "Trevor" or "Chase") and two buddies come up when there is only room for one so now the lone bro has to call up a "Tyler" from the back of the line so he doesn't ride solo so now everyone has just been cut by three people and are a chair behind... shit happens everytime in a cycle.
> 
> Today they had a mean looking older dude just posted up at the park lift, none of this nonsense was going on.


Yeah,..! Maybe on a light line day,.. _Maybe!_ But on a heavy day,..? No Way that'd fly with me! If you _have_ to ride with your slow assed butt buddy,..? _YOU_ move back to him. He doesn't skip the line ahead of me with 3 of his pals!! 

Skiers be getting tripped in my line pulling that shit! 

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

busy day...single's line and load up those fuckin chairs....folks around in the singles will just jump in...but its standard to nod or call for singles or doubles to load up the chair


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> +1000!! Cuz those are the same idiots that when I have to ride the same chair with them,..? Will put those Fuhcackta poles on my board and right into my free binding to push off and dump me on my face as I'm getting off the lift!
> 
> I mean WTF,..? :eyetwitch2:



Dammit this right here. I had a skier take me out coming off of a lift because he jammed his pole in the snow right in front of my board, causing me to topple over head first. The rule is to keep the poles in one hand til you are off the lift as you can easily coast off without using any poles. And then people getting ON the lift stick them out behind them like they are going downhill or something, jabbing the people behind them. It's ridiculous. They are always slipping backwards out of the lift line and over my board, scrambling to even get in the line...ugh.


----------



## 2hellnbak

appage said:


> How do you guys feel about 420 on the lift? I'd prefer to find a place a little more secluded but some mountains don't have many options. Is this frowned upon? I wait until I'm the only one on the chair and try to wait until there's nobody behind me for atleast a few chairs.


I just eat a nice home made ganja cookie and I don't need to smoke through the day, problem solved :jumping1:


----------



## zackmorris

snowboarders who care about fashion



get out, ride...have fun


stop giving a shit about things that don't personally affect you


----------



## Noreaster

A severe migraine. It's New Year's eve - *and* my daughter's birthday! - for fuck's sake and here I am at 3 o'clock in the morning with blurry vision and full-on aphasia trying to stop a freight train running thru my brain.


----------



## neni

Noreaster said:


> A severe migraine. It's New Year's eve - *and* my daughter's birthday! - for fuck's sake and here I am at 3 o'clock in the morning with blurry vision and full-on aphasia trying to stop a freight train running thru my brain.


Dang, sorry to hear. Do you have a drug that works for your migraine? (Lika a triptane? I ask cos, not all work for everyone, but its worth a try; after trying many different types of triptanes, a new one came to the market which finally worked, kills each migraine withing half an hour; after 15y suffering regularly 2day long attacks).


----------



## Noreaster

neni said:


> Dang, sorry to hear. Do you have a drug that works for your migraine? (Lika a triptane? I ask cos, not all work for everyone, but its worth a try; after trying many different types of triptanes, a new one came to the market which finally worked, kills each migraine withing half an hour; after 15y suffering regularly 2day long attacks).


Allergic to triptans. Tried everything else though, down to hail marys and voodoo now.


----------



## mikeLA

Mycratine Migraine Relief Liquid Shot - CVS.com

I suffer from them. This works better than prescriptions for me.

Id also suggest not looking at a phone or computer screen. Its so tempting when you want to take your mind off the pain.


----------



## Noreaster

mikeLA said:


> Mycratine Migraine Relief Liquid Shot - CVS.com
> 
> I suffer from them. This works better than prescriptions for me.
> 
> Id also suggest not looking at a phone or computer screen. Its so tempting when you want to take your mind off the pain.


I tried it but thank you for the suggestion nevertheless. My migraines might be a bit unusual because they are a result of a very old brain injury, seems like I've tried every method and medication under the sun since then.

You're absolutely right about looking at screens. But it surely beats lying down for hours with cold wet cloth over the face and counting every second, at times I just can't help myself. :embarrased1:


----------



## cookiedog

Feel your pain. I caught a rock with my head in the mountains 4 years ago(cracked my helmet). Had unbearable 12-17 hours headaches for 3 years. I tried all kinds of pain killer and nothing, absolutely nothing worked. Doc prescribed me Clonazepam. You feel drugged by it took the pain out.


----------



## Noreaster

cookiedog said:


> Feel your pain. I caught a rock with my head in the mountains 4 years ago(cracked my helmet). Had unbearable 12-17 hours headaches for 3 years. I tried all kinds of pain killer and nothing, absolutely nothing worked. Doc prescribed me Clonazepam. You feel drugged by it took the pain out.


Amen, friend. Same thing here - side effect of a TBI, only I've had it for 3 decades. Got a bottle of old Clonaz somewhere in my pantry, aceth with codeine is the only thing that makes a dent for me but even that is 50/50.


----------



## f00bar

Costco getting rid of their Amex card. I love my Costco Amex card!


----------



## Demi9OD

f00bar said:


> Costco getting rid of their Amex card. I love my Costco Amex card!


Way better cards out there.

Amex Blue is 3%/2%/1% back on groceries/gas/everything, Amex Blue Preferred is 6/3/1, but costs $75/yr.

Amazon Chase Visa is 3/2/1 on Amazon/gas+restaurant+drug store/everything

Citi Mastercard = 2% on everything, no fee.

Chase Freedom and Discover IT = 5% rotating categories, no fee.

Chase Sapphire Preferred is 2% on Travel/Dining.


Most of them have signup bonuses too. I'm not advocating getting lots of CCs and running up debt, but it's nice to have choices. I also prefer to not use my Amex locally as I know it costs more for the local places to swipe it.


----------



## Deacon

f00bar said:


> Costco getting rid of their Amex card. I love my Costco Amex card!


I think you grabbed the wrong "i hate..." thread. :hairy:


----------



## f00bar

Pulled into the parking lot this morning. On the row in front of me there are two little ones, maybe 6/7 playing on the ground in the fresh snow under the hatch of the mothers car as she's getting her shit together.

Next to me this asshat who just pulled in must have decided that the 6 double rows of cars we were away from the lodge was too far so he needed to go to the drop off area. He knows these kids are playing there because he's inching his way forward like you would do if i you had to get into a tight parking spot. He's like 2 feet from these kids still pulling out and I jump in front and slam my hands down on his hood. Not hard enough to damage, I'm not that tough.

I could see he was about to throw a hissy fit until 2 of the guys who tell you where to park stepped and and told him to turn the other way where there are no people to get there.

Not that I had to, but a quick look at the license reaffirmed the New York to be expected. Of course so was the mother who just lets her kids play at the back of her car, so double NY whammy.


----------



## ThredJack

The hordes of tykes on the bunny hill, and the lack of parking at my local hill.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy

Not snowboarder specific, but....the family of skiers that decides to practice pizza-ing and turns on the jump line without hitting any of the jumps. Also, stopping right in front of the lip to have a conversation is not appropriate, especially when there are clearly people above waiting to drop in. This is the terrain park not the bunny hill.


----------



## Mystery2many

timmytimmytimmy said:


> Not snowboarder specific, but....the family of skiers that decides to practice pizza-ing and turns on the jump line without hitting any of the jumps. Also, stopping right in front of the lip to have a conversation is not appropriate, especially when there are clearly people above waiting to drop in. This is the terrain park not the bunny hill.


HELLLLLLLL YESSSSSS! Those little bastards pizza all the way to the lip then dig and chop it up after they get stuck fucking the lip and ramp up making big divots.


----------



## HurtonBair

People who talk about how "core" they are. Good for you. Now fuck off. 

Going into certain shops and some dipshit working there asks about my setup/what am I up to today/what's going on tonight and answers "sick dude" every time. Fuck off and stop trying to pretend to be my friend. I'm an old grumpy man and have no time for your guff.


----------



## Nocturnal7x

I know right? Sit off to the side of the run wtf. I hate everyone who crowds around turns too.


----------



## snowklinger

first time posters with super urgent threads.

i'm hurrying....you have no idea how much i'm fucking hurrying. 

i'll be dead soon.


----------



## f00bar

Insurance companies. Just got the surcharge for a parking lot bumper to bumper I got into in the Spring. $900 surcharge/year. For the next 6 years.

This was no more than a 3mph hit, the rear corner of my outback to dead center front bumper, you can see the red from her license plate, it was a dead center hit, no grill or hood damage visible, it was a 2012 Enclave..

Entire rear bumper replacement/paint,etc for my car $750. She put in a claim and was paid out $3200.

In Mass anything over $2500 is rated as a major accident. Buku surcharge. For a parking lot ding.


----------



## larrytbull

f00bar said:


> Insurance companies. Just got the surcharge for a parking lot bumper to bumper I got into in the Spring. $900 surcharge/year. For the next 6 years.
> 
> This was no more than a 3mph hit, the rear corner of my outback to dead center front bumper, you can see the red from her license plate, it was a dead center hit, no grill or hood damage visible, it was a 2012 Enclave..
> 
> Entire rear bumper replacement/paint,etc for my car $750. She put in a claim and was paid out $3200.
> 
> In Mass anything over $2500 is rated as a major accident. Buku surcharge. For a parking lot ding.


yeah jersey was like that too with surcharges and other crap.... moved out of there as fast as i could... the road to hell is paved with good intentions


----------



## f00bar

Good news in mass you can go in front of a judge to try to remove the surcharge and apparently in 2016 the low limit goes up to $5000 for a major. So hopefully I have a decent case to have it wiped and get my money back.

Lol. Wrong thread to boot. Just searched for hate and assumed.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

UPS's website and it's inability to function normally can suck the farts out of my ass then lick the dingle berries from my ass hair.


----------



## Oldman

but what can they do about those dreaded Klingons?


----------



## mojo maestro

Oldman said:


> but what can they do about those dreaded Klingons?


Shave yo ass.......not your whole ass......just your ass hole.


----------



## ridinbend

I absolutely hate tripping over fucking rocks and filling my damn waders. Hiking a mile back to the rig with booties full of water all the while freezing my ass off. Motherfucker! I just got a new s6 phone and it most definitely is not waterproof like they claim. Third dead phone in less than a year. I even own a waterproof case for the fucker but no, I won't need it on a mellow section of water. 

Today I also hate poison oak. Shit rots my fucking skin alive.


----------

